# General Anesthesic and sperm quality



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Peter
Could you please help  again
My dh needs to go in for an operation on his nose,but I slighty worried that the G.A will effect his sperm  .
Will it be a problem, maybe we should put one of them off  .
Thanks again Peter.
Love
Jo
x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

> Dear Jo,
> 
> There is no evidence at all that any form of general anaesthetic has any long term effects on sperm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Peter................again  
Love
Jo
x x


----------

